# My Test 3D CIH Set Up.



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I have loaned a Mitsubishi HC9000 and SONY BD 3D player. It actually works for CIH allowing both "Anamorphic Mode 1" (Vertical Stretch) and Anamorphic Mode 2 (Horizontal Squeeze) to work in 3D. The catch is, you can only select the mode with the disc stopped. 
The temp set up using a makeshift stand to sit the Mitsubishi on. 








I am also using (for test purposes only) one of my MK3+C lenses. The projector has to go back tomorrow. If I was able to hold it for a week, then I would have set up my MK4. The MK3+C surprised me allowing good focus edge to edge. Of course it is not as good a true cylindrical lens which can be dialed in the exact throw distance. 
A quick screen cap to prove correct geometry.








The discs I was also loaned. 








I think the studios really need to re-think their strategy if they really want 3D to succeed. IMO, the 3 titles above represent some of the best 3D to date, yet I can't purchase any of these through normal retail channels. And it is SO wrong. 








Me kicking back on a Sunday morning watching AVATAR in 3D.
I've only had this for about 24 hours and I am going to miss it when I have to return it tomorrow.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

So you're starting to get hooked on 3D eh Mark! 
Would that set up still work if you were using a simple "trophy" A lens, or does it need a corrector element to work properly?

I agree..It's never going to kick off until disc's are readily available..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I was hooked the first time I went to a DOLBY 3D cinema and watched MONSTERS VS ALIENS. Watching that same film again in my own HT was the seller for the Fiancee. She joked last night about when people ask what we want for our wedding presents, see said 3D in the theatre! 

I honestly do not understand the negativity to 3D. Yes there is additional cost, but that will happen with every new technology released. The proof of course is in the viewing and it was sensational. I guess I am lucky there as most peoples experience with 3D is in a retail store under flickering lights. And that is distracting.


----------

